# Great Granny's Jars !!!



## Bama14 (Feb 24, 2012)

Recently ran across blue jars at my great granny's farm house..Most are quarts Ball Perfect Mason,but have different markings on bottom..Some have 0,10 with line under,15,8,3 with line under,& 9 with line under..Some are Mason's Patent Nov.30 1858..A couple seem to have a five dot pattern on bottom,while others have a single dot..One has 13 on bottom,and the other has 822..If anyone knows what these are worth,it would be a great help..Also have some that just have Ball Mason on them with 2H &T4 on bottom..Found a gallon jar with no writing & 0 on bottom..This information may already be on this site..If so maybe someone could show me,as I'm new to this forum..Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello Vince,

 Welcome to the forum, and thanks for telling us of your jars.

 Good photos would tell much more of the tale.



> If anyone knows what these are worth,it would be a great help.


 
 There's a great many variations, colors, and arcane elements in the world of Mason's and Ball. Without seeing them we are at a loss to provide you with much information of any kind.


----------



## carobran (Feb 24, 2012)

Well,Pictures would be help.The Ball Perfect Masons are common and only worth a few bucks unless they are an unusual color ,have an error,or are an unusual size.The Mason Patents 1858 are also common and don't have alot of value unless very crude or in an unusual color.Remember,color is the main factor in jar values.The larger sizes of jars are usually a little harder to find also.Also,don't believe the myth that the jars with 13 on the bottom are rare and worth more.Alot of people believe they are rarer because moonshiners broke them because they were unlucky,truth is,moonshiners could care less what number was on the bottom of the jar.This is just a lie to get more money out of a common jar.


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks...Will be sending photos soon..If girlfriend doesn't kill me first lol..She knows how to do all this computer stuff..May be a few days to get all together,stay tuned..Thanks again.


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are the pictures..This is most of the ones I have..Dont have a pic of the gallon jar with no writing and 0 on bottom..Will get one soon..If it doesn't have writing does that make it more or less valuable?


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Bama14 (Feb 25, 2012)

I sent some of those pictures..These are most of the ones I have..Do the darker or lighter ones hold more value?..What is the difference in price between the two?..Thanks.


----------



## epackage (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm no expert but I'm thinking your best bet with them is to take up canning fruits and veggies...[]

 I'm sure those in the know will have the low down for ya soon...Jim


----------



## ajohn (Feb 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bama14
> 
> ..


 
 Can't quite pick up the color on this one.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 26, 2012)

we need more pictures of the jars , not the bottoms...colored jars usually are worth more than clear ones , depending on rarity.


----------

